# Fishlake Ice Update



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Some friends and i hit fishlake for some shore fishing this weekend, turned out to be pretty good for rainbows and splake without the boat. The lake is 90 percent ice covered, and retreating slowly even with the warmer temps. Talked to the lodge owner/sheriff and he told me that once the ice begins free floating and drifting it's generally 1.5 to 2 weeks until all of it is clear and boats are allowed. We may be looking at a june ice off this year, memorial day will be kinda sketchy in my opinion but i guess a few really warm and windy days could speed it all up. p.s. float tubes aren't allowed either, apparently you'll get a fat ticket for trying that one as someone found out saturday morning.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Heck of a fish Chris! Sorry about the ticket!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info about Fish Lake Christopher30.

I'm kind of curious about the sheriff thou. Even when the lake looks clear of ice, we can't get on there without his say so. How do we get this information...is it posted or is it just word of mouth? 

btw....what are you holding? Looks good !!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice piggy there!


----------



## Tattertot (Sep 14, 2007)

The Sevier County Sheriff's department does not allow any "watercraft" on the lake until ALL the ice is gone. And by all I mean all. There are currently signs all over the place stating the no watercraft issue. As far as letting people know when it's clear to go...it's basically when the signs disappear. Once they do it spreads like wildfire by word of mouth. You can also call the lodge to get an update on ice conditions.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

sorry let me clarify, i didn't get the ticket someone else supposedly got one fishing in front of twin creeks. the fish is a splake 27" not sure on the weight. 
If you're interested in finding out ice conditions and whether or not the lake is open to boats contact the lodge at 435-638-1000, it's a good idea


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Sweet splake Chris. You certainly got that lake figured out better than anybody I know. I am hoping to get up there as soon as the ice clears.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Awesome fish (like you usually get there) and thanks for the heads up on that chintzy rule.


----------

